# Her Stomach Exploded. Oh, and the others died too.



## PucknLoki

Well, there goes my sorority. In the space of a day, the sorority (who I've had together for a couple weeks) went from functioning well, showing no excessive signs of aggression other than the very occasional flare..... and then when I got home from work the other day I found two of my four girls with their fins completely ravaged and the girls in question dying. I put them in individual hospitilization tanks (I didn't have any salt on me) but it didn't matter, within the hour they were both dead. In the meantime, I put a divider in my ten gallon to keep the remaining two females away from eachother, concerned because neither were injured so I'm not sure who was doing the killing. At any rate, my favorite, Gabby, was acting lethargic, she wasn't eating, but she didn't seem bloated, and she wouldn't move that much. Since she didn't have any trouble staying up right I thought maybe she was just disorientated. I was briefly concerned there was some disease in the water, but seeing my other girl Aurilee zip around the tank (as she's still doing, and eating just fine) I decided to wait a day to see if she'd recover.


So what do I come home from class again to find? Gabby, dead, not floating at the top, but judging from how she wasn't breathing and didn't move at all when I scooped her up with the net...I'm going with she was sushi. I wasn't sure what to think of it, until I looked at her stomach...and all I can say was either her stomach or her chest (I'm not totally sure which part is which) was swollen, red, and against her pale white scales, looked like it had exploded, like the face hugger from Alien had tried and failed to escape from her stomach, and ended up killing her instead.



So yeah. My fish is dead, I don't know how much I care about my surviving ones anymore (thats a lie, I'm not going to do anything more drastic than switch my beloved Kamau baby and his tetras to the ten gallon and move Aurilee to the six)


but just dangit.


----------

